# Ruger factory mag sale



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

For you mini-14 owners, Ruger is selling 20 round factory mags for $29.95
From November 4, 2008 to January 20, 2009

http://ruger.com/Firearms/N-Firearms_News.html


----------

